# Spring bear season



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If it happens there will be a lot of details that need to be worked out. Hopefully the DNR will proceed conservatively. No matter what there will be complainers. Some years winter hangs around late so opener would have to be around Mother’s Day weekend. Getting a bear processed in the spring will also be tough.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

cotote wacker said:


> It was done for years with anterless permits....you needed to own 40 acres to apply for a landowner permit...


I've been hunting since 1979, so that must have been before my time, or I don't remember it. We didn't own property back then so I wouldn't have known much about it.

But that still doesn't answer why it should be that way now. At one time you could take a bear on a deer license too, but that is something that shouldn't be revived either.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I thought antlerless deer have private land only permits. Deer are high density and this must in theory help compensate land owners for damage. Pretty skeptical practice in my opinion regardless.

I would say at most there could be damage permits for landowners for bear. Dnr would verify the damage issue. The landowner only could take the bear. Hunt clubs need not apply. Certainly no monkey business of getting tags for your buddy or, especially, selling access or using them to run a guiding operation.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

cotote wacker said:


> It was done for years with anterless permits....you needed to own 40 acres to apply for a landowner permit...


Having been done before doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The distinction between private and public land antlerless permits should be done away with, and certainly no public/private distinctions should be made for bear tags.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Crop damage permits for bears do exist.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Private and public land tags would be a great idea no matter if it’s just for the fall season only. There should also be a split between red oak and white oak BMU.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Our province has always had a spring season. Baiting in the spring is good for bear reproduction. I'm seeing a lot of sows with 3,4 and some with 5 cubs. allowed two bears but there's a limit of 5,000 tags/year.


----------

